# Bei welchem Online-Shop kaufen Sie Computerspiele am liebsten?



## Administrator (9. September 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2004)

Preiswerte DVs bei Amazon, aber die eigentliche Masse an Games doch eher bei Okaysoft, wegen den ungeschnittenen Importversionen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2004)

_emule, ftp's, http's ... *hust*_

eigentlich konsequent bei saturn, ob ich nun 3 oder 4 euro spare, mir doch egal. wenn ich gelangweilt vom shopping mit der frau bin, ab zu saturn und frustkäufe getätigt.


----------



## Maexle (9. September 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 09.09.2004 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Preiswerte DVs bei Amazon, aber die eigentliche Masse an Games doch eher bei Okaysoft, wegen den ungeschnittenen Importversionen.


Dito... und wenns mal schnell gehn muss beim Media-Markt.


----------



## _Slayer_ (9. September 2004)

Rabowke am 09.09.2004 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> _emule, ftp's, http's ... *hust*_
> 
> eigentlich konsequent bei saturn, ob ich nun 3 oder 4 euro spare, mir doch egal. wenn ich gelangweilt vom shopping mit der frau bin, ab zu saturn und frustkäufe getätigt.




ich kauf eigentlich immer bei saturn. dann fahr ich halt in die stadt und hab das spiel dafür dann sofort, ob es jetzt 5€ mehr kostet oder nicht, ist nicht von interesse.


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (9. September 2004)

Ich habe da keinen festen Onlinehändler. Wenn ich was suche schmeiße ich die Suchmaschienen von Evendi.de, Geizhals.de, Geizkrage.de, etc. an und bestelle beim günstigsten Anbieter. Manchmal liefert Ebay noch einige Perlen aber zu über 90% hole ich mir meinen 'Stuff' aus einem 'echten' Laden. Ist halt doch was anderes wenn man die ersehnte Packung in Händen hält und weiß, auch wenn es hier 10€ teurer ist, kann ichs gleich mit nach Hause nehmen und sofort instalieren...


----------



## Iceman (9. September 2004)

Beim seltenen Fall, dass ich mal ne DV kaufe dann kaufe ich die normalerweise im örtlichen Saturn, da das meist billiger ist als Versandkosten bezahlen und ich nicht warten muss.
Ansonsten kaufe ich normalerweise Importversionen bei Okaysoft.


----------



## Killtech (9. September 2004)

Wenn die Version egal ist, dann bestelle ich meistens bei Amazon. Für Importe ist, wie hier auch schon öfters genannt, Okaysoft mein Favorit.

Direkt im Geschäft kaufe ich eigentlich nie ein, da fast alle Games Vorbestellungen waren oder sind.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## radinger (9. September 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 09.09.2004 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Preiswerte DVs bei Amazon, aber die eigentliche Masse an Games doch eher bei Okaysoft, wegen den ungeschnittenen Importversionen.



günstige DVs ebenfalls bei Amazon, den Rest bei Play oder Gameware


----------



## archwizard80 (9. September 2004)

Guckt Euch mal die Preise von Alternate an. Da kippt ihr aus den Latschen. Ich glaub 



Spoiler



die ham ein Ei am wandern


.

Lords of Realm 3   -   39.00 EUR   
Africa Korps  54.00 EUR   
Lords of Everquest   49.00 EUR   

Vergleich okaysoft:

Lords of Everquest 29,99
Afrika Korps 19,99
Lord of the Realm 3 - 24,90


----------



## UTDARKCTF (9. September 2004)

bei bestellungen innerhalb von deutschland bevorzuge ich okaysoft,
ansonsten halt aus österreich


----------



## The_Chosen (9. September 2004)

Ich beziehe meine Games ausschliesslich von Okaysoft, da stimmt der Service, die Ware ist pünktlich da und Uncut / Import - Versionen sind auch vorhanden. Wenn es dann mal "Schnäppchen" gibt, auch das ein oder andere vom Blöd-Markt. *g


----------



## marzan89 (9. September 2004)

http://www.wog.ch/

sonst bei: manor, interdiscount, ex libris usw. halt dort wos am billigsten ist 
mfg m.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2004)

archwizard80 am 09.09.2004 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt Euch mal die Preise von Alternate an. Da kippt ihr aus den Latschen. Ich glaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Findet man nicht nur bei Alternate. Auch so manch anderer Händler hat ab und zu wirklich gesalzene Preise für einige Games.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (9. September 2004)

mir fehlt die auswahl für okaysoft.de
tja
und so wies  ausschaut tun das viele leute da online kaufen(und nur zum onlinekauf ist gefragt wurden wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2004)

Erstes Spiel (Aces of the Pacific) damals noch bei Conrad gekauft, aber seit Colonization kam alles von Okaysoft. Hab sogar noch alle Rechnungen, sauber zusammen getackert 

Ausnahme bilden Sachen von CDV, die ich mir direkt bei denen bestelle.


----------



## s1lencer (10. September 2004)

Früher im eMule Shop, heutzutage "wenn" dann bei amazon oder okaysoft. "Wenn" ich sie mir online kaufe und nicht direkt im Geschäft.


----------



## Homerclon (10. September 2004)

Fast nur bei Okaysoft, ganz selten mal im Handel.

Wo ist eine passende Alternative???


----------



## Andy_2000 (14. September 2004)

Homerclon am 10.09.2004 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fast nur bei Okaysoft, ganz selten mal im Handel.
> 
> *Wo ist eine passende Alternative??? *


[x] - Enthaltung    *gg*


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (17. September 2004)

ich finde es sch... das Okaysoft in der auswahl fehlt   

die ham nen super service, verschicken sehr sehr schnell, haben alles da, faire preise....

also ich verstehe nicht warum die hier nicht zur wahl stehen

P.S. vielleicht ist die Umfarge ja sponsored by Amazon ?


----------



## blutrichter (20. September 2004)

Bei OkaySoft.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (20. September 2004)

Gameware.at

verstehe nicht warum man bei dem Poll nicht wenigstens "andere" auswählen kann.    >


----------



## Buesel (20. September 2004)

okaysoft! super zuverlässig und ordentliche preise!


----------



## Liar (23. September 2004)

Hab mich enthalten. Warum wird Okaysoft einfach nicht aufgeführt?


----------



## Hawkins (23. September 2004)

Ich kauf meine Games auch meist bei OkaySoft. Die Lieferzeiten sind einfach unschlagbar. Wenn das Game auf Lager ist und ich es vor 15 Uhr bestelle ist es am nächsten Tag schon da.

Ansonnsten ist Amazon auch sehr gut. Keine Versandkosten, recht schnelle Lieferung und gute Preise(besonders für DVDs). Gibt da auch oft gute Schnäppchen für ältere Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2004)

Die Spiele die "ab 18" sind bzw. "keine Jugendfreigabe" erhalten haben kaufe ich mir immer bei Gameware und die anderen bei Amazon!


----------



## mattotaupa (7. Oktober 2004)

das voting paßt gerade zu nem aktuellen problem!

hab am 22.09. rome - total war bei amazon.de vorbestellt und habe es bis heute (07.10) nicht bekommen! aber den kaufpreis hat man schon vom konto gebucht.   
mal sehen was denen als antwort auf meine entsprechende e-mail einfällt.


----------



## Stryfe (7. Oktober 2004)

Amazon. Aber .co.uk.

W40K - Dawn of War fuer 27 Euro. So guenstig bekommt man das Spiel sonst nirgends, und das war natuerlich die ev.

njStryfe


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Oktober 2004)

Stryfe am 07.10.2004 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon. Aber .co.uk.
> 
> W40K - Dawn of War fuer 27 Euro. So guenstig bekommt man das Spiel sonst nirgends, und das war natuerlich die ev.
> 
> njStryfe


Vielleicht noch etwas preiswerter bei Play.com für 17 Pfund. (Pfund -> Euro IMO ~ x 1,5). Aber auf einen Euro kommt es dann ja auch nicht mehr drauf an. Für Vollversionen sind das wirklich  Preise.


----------



## Stryfe (7. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 07.10.2004 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 07.10.2004 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x1.4 als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe. Aber auch darauf kommt es bei dem Preis nicht wirklich an. Dagegen sind die deutschen Preise fuer DoW schon ganz schoen unverschaemt.

njStryfe


----------

